# $2



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I’ve gotten a couple of these $2 add-on orders from DoorDash. It almost always happens while I’m the restaurant to pick up the first order. Each time it’s been a $50+ ticket on the add-on. Each time, the customer doesn’t add a tip to the paltry $2. I’m eventually going to stop hoping the next one is the one who’ll break the pattern.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Can you not decline these add-on orders?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I can. I just keep thinking the next one is going to tip. I’m not terribly smart.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Driver: oh look...a good order!

DooDoodash: You're going to pay for that! :roflmao:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I can. I just keep thinking the next one is going to tip. I'm not terribly smart.


An eternal optimist 
will be eternally disappointed .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I've gotten a couple of these $2 add-on orders from DoorDash. It almost always happens while I'm the restaurant to pick up the first order. Each time it's been a $50+ ticket on the add-on. Each time, the customer doesn't add a tip to the paltry $2. I'm eventually going to stop hoping the next one is the one who'll break the pattern.


Also doordash doesn't notify the customers that you are delivering multiple orders. So the customer sees you driving in the opposite direction on the app and then calls you pissed off as to why you are not delivering their order. Then the customer gives you a 1 star for being late.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Treat these add on order the same as your first order.
If there not at least 2 bucks a mile strong pass .
Yes if a offer is not at least 2 bucks a mile and a min of 7 i will pass on the offer its not worth it .


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm one to believe Doordash steals the tip on stacked orders. You ever wonder why EVERY add on is straight up garbage? Is it just a coincidence that the second order customer never tips? I don't think so. Doordash ruined stacked orders months ago and that's a shame. I used to be all about stacks. It's extremely rare I'll accept any now days.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I only accept add on orders that pay enough that I would have accepted them as a single order.


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)




----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Joey Calzone said:


> View attachment 501644


Thanks for asking. It was delicious &#128523;


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Joey Calzone said:


> Also doordash doesn't notify the customers that you are delivering multiple orders. So the customer sees you driving in the opposite direction on the app and then calls you pissed off as to why you are not delivering their order. Then the customer gives you a 1 star for being late.


It does. You just have to look at the map tags when the offer is pinging.



Teksaz said:


> I'm one to believe Doordash steals the tip on stacked orders. You ever wonder why EVERY add on is straight up garbage? Is it just a coincidence that the second order customer never tips? I don't think so. Doordash ruined stacked orders months ago and that's a shame. I used to be all about stacks. It's extremely rare I'll accept any now days.


I got a 7.00 add on order today.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Teksaz said:


> You ever wonder why EVERY add on is straight up garbage? Is it just a coincidence that the second order customer never tips? I don't think so.


Well yes but no.

They send out pings for no tip orders. Get multiple declines. Then they send the ping to the driver that is ALREADY heading to the restaurant with the hopes that he will accept.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

I dont accept anything that is less than $1.00 / mile.


----------

